# Hello everyone!



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm new here, so by way of introduction here's a bit about me:

I'm 33 and DH and I have been TTC#1 for 6.5 years with no success and one m/c at 7 weeks.    We have just been referred to Hammersmith for investigations (we had to fight sooo hard for that!  ), but we're there now and we've just undergone our initial battery of tests and are waiting to go to our follow-up appt in Feb.  (Anyone out there dealt with Mr Lavery?  Any insights would be much appreciated!)

DH has repeatedly come back with good SA results, but I have been diagnosed with a hormone imbalance (hopefully corrected after completing the Foresight diet), Post-menopausal E2, Moderate Endo, 3 fibroids which are distirting my womb and one tube is completely blocked. So I feel like a bit of a leper at the moment...    

Just need to touch base with others who understand.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hey broodygirl

firstly welcome to FF and good luck with all your tests-pls dont feel like a leper because your not and your not alone ............you will find alot of women on here who have similar problems and i think you will find most of us have felt like a leper at times

take care 

Mez
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Broodygirl

Welcome to fertility friends.

I am sorry to read of ur if diagnosis.

i too have moderate endo and i have pcos which is now mild.

I cant help with ur consultant but wanted to let u know that ur not alone here we will all help and support in any way we can 

There is a endometriosis thread, a fibroid thread which may be helpful to you.

We also have an inbetween treatment thread where u will find a thread where some of the girls ttc and with endo join up for a chit chat.

why not come and join us

Lots of luck
Emilyxx


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you Mez and Emily!  

I'm feeling a lot more chipper today.  Starting to get used to the idea now (although have eyes like a bullfrog from my record-breaking bubble last night...  )  I will check out the threads you suggested (posted on the fibroid one last night) but will defo come for a chat on the 'in-between treatment' thread.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Broodygirl

Welcome to ff hun come join us girls on chitter chatters we would love to hae you over there goodluck with tests hope to chat soon

love always lilly xxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Broodygirl,

Welcome to ff!

Your by no means a leper or on your own, all of us on this site can sympathise with you.

I had pcos and followed a really good diet similar to the foresight one, my pcos has now gone! I've also got two blocked tubes so we are now doing ivf. (Started today on the drugs!) It's really hard to get your head around all this when your first diagnosed but it does get easier. A year ago i would never have imagined we would actually be excited to be embarking on ivf but we are!!

Good luck with your treatment!

Lots of love

Emmak


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks so much ladies!

Lilly - Will defo come over to chitter chatters for a chin wag.  Thanks!

Emma K - Yeah... I've been really shocked by the news.  It's not nice is it?  But I'm so glad to hear that you have bounced back so well.  You sound so +ve and happy.  (So there is life after diagnosis is there?) Thanks  for your words, they have helped me a lot.  I wish you all the very best for your IVF.


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Broodygirl!

Welcome to FF!

I justed wanted to wish you good luck with your tests and see you over in Chitter Chatters!

Belinda x


----------

